# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  "Stand δεντράκι για τον Λαζαράκο"

## Jonny

Σαββάτο με την Τούλα τρέχαμε με πριόνι σαν τους τρελούς  :Evilgrin0010:  στο Μαρούσι σε κάτι κλαδέματα ευκαλύπτου και βρήκαμε τα ιδανικά ξύλα για την κατασκευή του stand που φανταζόμουνα για τον Λαζαράκο!!!!!! :Love0020: 

Μετά από 12 ώρες παραμονή σε ξύδι με σόδα, ξέβγαλμα και στέγνωμα για δύο μέρες στον Αττικό ήλιο και 3 ώρες προσωπικής εργασίας είναι επιτέλους έτοιμο............... :Happy0065: 




Η διακόσμηση δεν έχει τελειώσει, υπόσχομαι νέες φώτο διακοσμημένο με τον Λαζαράκο πάνω!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ταρζάν θα τον κάνεις... Πολύ ωραία σύνθεση δια παιχνίδια.. Μπράβο σου..  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο ειναι!! θα το καταχαρει ο Λαζαρακος σας!! μου αρεσει πολυ η ιδεα σας που του φτιαξατε και κουνια!!! καλα μασουληματα!!!!!  :wink:

----------


## sarpijk

Τυχερος που βρηκες κλαδεματα ευκαλυπτου. Το τιμησε ο Λαζαρακος?

----------


## kaveiros

Φιλε Γιαννη θελω απλα να σου δηλωσω τον σεβασμο μου και θαυμασμο μου , σ εσενα και στην Τουλα. Ο Λαζαρακος ειναι πραγματικα τυχερο πουλι με εσας διπλα του. Το σταντ φοβερο, πιστευω θα το λατρεψει.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτος ο λαχαρος πολυ τυχερος σταθηκε!

να σας χαιρεται!!!

----------


## Jonny

> Ταρζάν θα τον κάνεις... Πολύ ωραία σύνθεση δια παιχνίδια.. Μπράβο σου..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είναι καλά τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που με ενέπνευσαν!





> Υπεροχο ειναι!! θα το καταχαρει ο Λαζαρακος σας!! μου αρεσει πολυ η ιδεα σας που του φτιαξατε και κουνια!!! καλα μασουληματα!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!!Μακάρι να του αρέσει όσο και σε εμάς και να κάνει και κούνια όσο για το μασούλημα, από την παραγωγή στην κατανάλωση, καλά να είμαστε να του φτιάχνουμε καινούργιο :Happy0159: 




> Τυχερος που βρηκες κλαδεματα ευκαλυπτου. Το τιμησε ο Λαζαρακος?


Έχω το "λαγωνικό" (Τούλα) ::  δεν της ξεφεύγει κλάδεμα και ξύλο από όπου περνάει!!!!!
Ο Λαζαράκος θα το τιμήσει αύριο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραιο το stand που εφτιαξες!
Μπραβο σου που χαρισες αυτο το ωραιο δωρο στο Λαζαρακο σου που ειναι κουκλακι τωρα πια!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη τυχερος ο Λαζαρακος

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραιο stand!!!φοβερη δουλεια...μπραβο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ όμορφο !!! Αναμένουμε φώτο με τον Λαζαράκο πάνω !!!!!*  :Happy0065:

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!και παλι μπραβο σας!για ολα...!!!

----------


## Jonny

Ηρθαν και οι φωτογραφίες με τον μικρούλη μου ........ δεν το χορταίνει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω!!!
Τι ωραιο δεντρακι με παιχνιδακια!Και ο Λαζαρακος δεν παει πισω,και αυτος εβγαλε κουκλιστικα φτερακια!
Αντε καλη διασκεδαση και στους δυο!  :winky:

----------


## svevo30

Πολύ ωραίο το στάντ αλλά ο Λαζαράκος είναι όλα τα λεφτά, πανέμορφος, κούκλάκι έγινε χάρη στην αγάπη και την φροντίδα που του δείξατε...Να τον χαίρεστε!!!!

----------


## geog87

δειχνει να περναει τελεια στο δεντρακι του!!!μπραβο παιδια....θα το ευχαριστηθει με το παραπανω!!!

----------


## Jonny

Και ένα μικρό βίντεο από την χτεσινή εξόρμηση....

----------


## olga

Τι ευτυχισμένο πουλάκι! πολύ ομορφο το δεντράκι αλλά και το κλουβί του, θα περνάει υπέροχα παντού! Γιαννή πες μου βγαίνει και μπαινει μόνο του στο κλουβί? Δεν σου γεμίζει το πάτωμα με κουτσουλιές?

----------


## Athina

*Δεν νομίζω θα μπορούσε (πλέον) να περνάει καλύτερα!
Μπράβο σας!!!* 
*Υπέροχο σταντ γεμάτο παιχνιδάκια...!*

----------


## Jonny

> Τι ευτυχισμένο πουλάκι! πολύ ομορφο το δεντράκι αλλά και το κλουβί του, θα περνάει υπέροχα παντού! Γιαννή πες μου βγαίνει και μπαινει μόνο του στο κλουβί? Δεν σου γεμίζει το πάτωμα με κουτσουλιές?


Ευχαριστώ Όλγα αλλά και όλα τα παιδιά!
Τον βλέπω ευτυχισμένο και ευδιάθετο και αυτό μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση και εμένα.

Τον έχω με ανοικτό κλουβί από τις 5 που είμαι σπίτι μέχρι και τις 8 το βράδυ, Δευτέρα ήταν η πρώτη έξοδος από όταν μου τον έδωσε η Τούλα γιατί ήθελα να του ετοιμάσω το στάντ ,κυρίως να του κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη του, αλλά και να τον συνηθίσει ο σκύλος μου καθώς και δεν είχε ποτέ του επαφή με πουλιά στον ίδιο χώρο.

Την πρώτη φορά έκανε μίση ώρα μέχρι να βγει,τώρα μόλις με βλέπει περιμένει στην κορυφή του κλουβιού να την ανοίξω, του έχω αφήσει "χώρο" να κάνει ότι νοιώθει αυτός καλύτερα, νερό και φαί δεν του έχω για να νοιώθει την ανάγκη να μπει και μέσα στο κλουβί, μόνο milet του έχω στο σταντ.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχει πιάσει το σύστημα μια φορά μπήκε μόνος του και με περίμενε κιόλας να του κλείσω και την πόρτα, τις άλλες ανεβαίνει σε ένα ξύλο που έχω για πατήθρα (το χέρι δεν το έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμα) και με αφήνει να τον βάλω εγώ μέσα, είναι πολύ δύσκολος σε θέμα εκπαίδευσης-εμπιστοσύνης αλλά έχει πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα και δεν είναι καθόλου επιθετικός, θέλει πολύ δουλειά και υπομονή αλλά μου αρέσουν οι προκλήσεις και εξάλλου έχουμε τόσα χρόνια μπροστά μας να μάθουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.
Για τις κουτσουλιές τώρα όλες πέφτουν στο ξύλο της βάσης που επειδή είναι γυαλιστερό μη πορώδες καθαρίζει με ένα πανάκι με ξύδι.

----------


## olga

Τυχερός ο μικρός σου και αφου δεν είναι επιθετικός πιστεύω θα μάθει και στο χέρι σου! Μπράβο για όσα έχεις κάνει για αυτόν, φαίνεται πως είναι χαρούμενο!

----------

